# Ljajic è della Roma. E' ufficiale.



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic ha salutato i suoi compagni ed ha ammesso che andrà alla Roma. A breve l'ufficialità.

Sky

Si continua da qui ----) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ljajic-pronta-offerta-da-10-milioni-di-euro-vt8333-200.html


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ora chi rimane da prendere dopo il preliminare?


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2013)

vergogna


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Anzi chi rimane da "perdere"?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Tre mesi di nulla, io lo sapevo ne ero certa che andava a finire cosi, gli altri ci mettono 3 giorni noi 3 mesi del nulla.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Voglio fare i miei complimenti a Galliani per aver perso 2 mesi di tempo per un giocatore che tutti sapevano che non sarebbe mai arrivato. Ma sicuramente il Pelato ha pensato da tempo ad un altro giocatore.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Agosto 2013)

C'è snajder sul mercato


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2013)

conclusione scontata


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Eh ma lui ha scelto il Milan


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Kakà; è lui l'euroregalo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakà; è lui l'euroregalo.


Kakà o più verosimilmente Matri.


----------



## jaws (27 Agosto 2013)

Scusate ma io non trovo la notizia dell'ufficialità da nessuna parte


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anzi chi rimane da "perdere"?



Matri, ma lui perderlo sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà o più verosimilmente Matri.



Kakà e probabilmente Matri


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh ma lui ha scelto il Milan



Ljajic non mi tradisce cit.

Che fail sto Galliani, se non ha un giocatore con Raiola in procura non porta manco moira orfei...


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

le societa' serie chiudono in 3-4 giorni,come successo con tevez..

schifo questa societa' (intesa come dirigenza)


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2013)

chi volete che arrivi se non quel cesso gobbo. 

dio mio che nervoso. 
non vedo l'ora si levi dalle scatole allegri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Matri is coming


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakà; è lui l'euroregalo.


io e te lo diciamo da maggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

*Anche Laudisa conferma 10 milioni + 2 di bonus, domani le visite mediche.*


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

meglio kaka' che matri in ogni caso.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

io mi sarei aspettato che Ljajic aspettasse almeno di vedere se il milan giocava o no la champions per scegliere...si vede che per lui contano solo il soldi....


----------



## S.1899 (27 Agosto 2013)

il nostro Calciomercato nella testa di Galliani :


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Comunque la mia preziosissima fonte mi aveva detto tutto già da settimane


----------



## marco89 (27 Agosto 2013)

E' davvero una vergogna come si sta comportando il Milan...come vero che Ljacic è solo un mercenario!!!A questo punto meglio non sia venuto!!


----------



## odio23 (27 Agosto 2013)

don't worry...birsa is coming !!!!


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Tevez - Juventus
Strootman - Roma
Ljajic - Roma
Eriksen - Inghilterra

Matri o Astori - Milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> meglio kaka' che matri in ogni caso.



Meglio nessuno onestamente, se deve arrivare sta gente meglio non fare acquisti proprio


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Anche Laudisa conferma 10 milioni + 2 di bonus, domani le visite mediche.*



Noi per 2 milioni in più non ci siamo mossi, tipico di Galliani.


----------



## Non evoluto (27 Agosto 2013)

che società patetica ... che vergogna


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Beh non è che sia sto campione per cui strapparsi i capelli sto Ljajic. Di ragazzotti ne abbiamo già fin troppi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non è che sia sto campione per cui strapparsi i capelli sto Ljajic. Di ragazzotti ne abbiamo già fin troppi.



.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Agosto 2013)

Matri astori Honda Kakà etc etc etc.....
Basta basta basta.....
Ragazzi arrendiamoci!!!! Nn c'è la volontà di fare!! Inutile farsi il sangue amaro
Quando ho scritto "xche il serbo dovrebbe venire da noi??" Mi avete aggredito!
Chiaro che nn era quello che speravo ma mi sembra evidente da anni ormai che la musica e cambiata!!!
Non siamo più nessuno....anzi somigliamo molto ad una squadra di sfigati che qualke anno fa....non vinceva mai.....
A buon intenditor poche parole....


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non è che sia sto campione per cui strapparsi i capelli sto Ljajic. Di ragazzotti ne abbiamo già fin troppi.



dici? la gazzetta COLPACCIO Roma preso Ljajic 

Preferivo lui a mitra matri ma per il resto no, in tre anni ha fatto bene solo 3 mesi, tutti lo stanno dipingendo come fenomeno.


----------



## Non evoluto (27 Agosto 2013)

non è una questione di ragazzotti... è una questione che non riusciamo neanche a prendere uno così. ormai siamo solo una squadretta e dobbiamo farcene una ragione fino a quando rimmarra quella capra di Galliani a fare mercato con i suoi tornaconti ma sopratutto fino a quando non rimmarrà Berlusconi che non ha più voglia di tirare fuori la grana ... abbiamo un monteingaggi troppo alto in confronto a tutti . E questo perchè berlusconi ha lasciato fare tutto a quel galliani con contratti faraonici a gente che non merita niente .


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

speriamo arrivi honda...che sarebbe alla fine quello che più ci serve...giocatore di qualità e di tocco...anche se sn sicuro galliani sia più propenso a spendere 12 mln per matri o a dare un superingaggio a kaka o sneijder che alzare l'offerta al cska...


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2013)

Pazzesco. Che rabbia, che rabbia.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263286 ha scritto:


> dici? la gazzetta COLPACCIO Roma preso Ljajic
> 
> Preferivo lui a mitra matri ma per il resto no, in tre anni ha fatto bene solo 3 mesi, tutti lo stanno dipingendo come fenomeno.



Colpaccio? L'unica cosa vera è che hanno perso un grandissimo giocatore come Lamela e si sono indeboliti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> speriamo arrivi honda...che sarebbe alla fine quello che più ci serve...giocatore di qualità e di tocco...anche se sn sicuro galliani sia più propenso a spendere 12 mln per matri o a dare un superingaggio a kaka o sneijder che alzare l'offerta al cska...



Tra Honda e Kakà mi prendo il brasiliano tutta la vita non scherziamo; il giapponesino è buono solo a vendere magliette.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Purtroppo mi confermano che arriverà Matri nel caso si passasse il preliminare


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Per Ljajic ho sbagliato, avevo delle speranze. Certamente se avessi pensato al fatto che per Poli in scadenza abbiamo strappato una comproprietà forse ne avrei dovute avere molte meno.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

se arriva matri organizziamo una contestazione


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non è che sia sto campione per cui strapparsi i capelli sto Ljajic. Di ragazzotti ne abbiamo già fin troppi.



Invece sarebbe stato perfetto nel 4-3-3, non è un campione come non lo sono Balotelli ed Elsha.

Ora 6 mesi con Robi amico mio, aspettando Honda.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Mi dispiace molto. Potrebbe diventare molto forte questo ragazzo


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

ma stiamo diventando la barzelletta d'Italia! galliani é proprio un incapace. si sta facendo sfuggire tutti i giocatori che ci interessavano! é per 2 soldi per di più ! secondo me non arriva neanche honda!


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tra Honda e Kakà mi prendo il brasiliano tutta la vita non scherziamo; il giapponesino è buono solo a vendere magliette.



E' un pò ingenerosa la tua considerazione, Honda è un buon giocatore che senza dubbio arriva con tanti stimoli. Di sicuro comunque non fa la differenza.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Agosto 2013)

pezzenti ridicoli e speriamo che domani si esca !!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Colpaccio? L'unica cosa vera è che hanno perso un grandissimo giocatore come Lamela e si sono indeboliti.



si ovunque vado leggo colpaccio roma preso Ljajic lool, leggo tifosi della Roma che dicono che Ljajic è forte quanto Lamela ahahaha


----------



## Non evoluto (27 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi confermano che arriverà Matri nel caso si passasse il preliminare



ma centrocmapo e difesa che forse anzi senza forse ... sono i reparti dove abbiamo necessità non verrano rinforzati... babba mia.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263339 ha scritto:


> si ovunque vado leggo colpaccio roma preso Ljajic lool, leggo tifosi della Roma che dicono che Ljajic è forte quanto Lamela ahahaha



Potenzialmente sì, il problema è la testa.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

a me NON è mai piaciuto... NON sarà mai un top... che vada pure dove vuole...


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263339 ha scritto:


> si ovunque vado leggo colpaccio roma preso Ljajic lool, leggo tifosi della Roma che dicono che Ljajic è forte quanto Lamela ahahaha



Per l'amor di dio, ognuno è libero di accettare le cose brutte come preferisce per non star male!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente sì, il problema è la testa.



Manco potenzialmente... Lamela è uno che è sbarcato in Italia ed ha fatto subito la differenza, è cresciuto con continuità, è migliorato ed ha sempre fatto bene!

Quell'altro? Tre anni indegni e sei mesi buoni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Lamela è più forte, ma Ljaijc è venti volte più forte di Niang\Boateng e quelle schifezze lì


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263339 ha scritto:


> si ovunque vado leggo colpaccio roma preso Ljajic lool, leggo tifosi della Roma che dicono che Ljajic è forte quanto Lamela ahahaha



Vabbè dai, qui sopra qualcuno diceva che Ljajic-Balotelli-El Shaarawy ci rendeva la squadra più forte d'Italia, in pole per lo scudetto.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Visto le società serie? Due-tre giorni di trattative e si chiude. Altro che i mesi passati a cena da Giannino di Simply.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Lamela è più forte, ma Ljaijc è venti volte più forte di Niang\Boateng e quelle schifezze lì


Esatto.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Vabè ora rosicate anche voi...

Ljajic è più forte di quelli che abbiamo (Niang,Boateng e forse anche El Shaarawy ormai diventato una ******).

Io non capisco come le altre squadre in un giorno comprano un giocatore (e non una riserva, o un 14 enne, bensì un titolare) e noi a guardare. Spero che quest'anno la Curva Sud non vada allo stadio, l'anno scorso gli sono stati vicini ma quest'anno è una vergogna clamorosa, buffoni, società di buffoni.

Domani forza PSV, non voglio che i 30 mln vadano a finire nelle tasche di Silvio e di quel pelato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Strada spianata per mitra Matri e Astori quindi.
Forse il peggior mercato di sempre, ma comunque se rimangono questi a dirigere il Milan, ogni anno probabilmente andrà sempre peggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vabè ora rosicate anche voi...
> 
> Ljajic è più forte di quelli che abbiamo (Niang,Boateng e forse anche El Shaarawy ormai diventato una ******).
> 
> ...


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Beh si sapeva, vediamo che si combina domani, tanto pare palese che sia più semplice spenderne 12-13 per uno che non serve piuttosto che provarci per uno che serviva sicuramente di più.
Questa società è una delusione continua, ha praticamente fatto un'offerta per il serbo sperando che venisse rifiutata in modo che da quel momento fino al ritorno del preliminare non si parlasse d'altro e quindi prendere tempo per non spendere e non fare nessun altro colpo decente. Ridicoli


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2013)

La cosa vergognosa non è il fatto che non sia arrivato, ma il fatto che ci abbiamo perso dietro tutta l'estate. Tra lui e Honda (che ovviamente è già tanto se arriverà a gennaio). Complimenti ancora al miglior dirigente del mondo. Ora chi ci compra, Smaila?


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


Tanto con questa squadra al max arriveremo terzi nel girone.

Non verrà comprato nessuno in ogni caso quindi....

Spero solo riescano a prendere Sneijder


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quell'altro? Tre anni indegni e sei mesi buoni.



Ma quali indegni, è arrivato in Italia a 18 anni, con Prandelli e Mihajlovic ha fatto bene, 2 anni fa la Fiorentina ha fatto schifo sbagliando un sacco di scelte e rischiando anche la retrocessione, gente come Cerci e Ljajic messa ai margini.

Con Montella è sotto gli occhi di tutti la sua crescita, ha giocato anche meglio di Jovetic.


----------



## Morghot (27 Agosto 2013)

Sinceramente menomale, non lo considero scarso ma onestamente manco forte e in più non ne vedo l'utilità ora come ora, quindi meglio così per me.


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2013)

Mesi e mesi a provare a prendere un giocatore che non è manco un fenomeno, arriva la prima squadra che passa e in 2 giorni ce lo frega...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Impossibile,la trattativa non è durata due mesi,non possono aver chiuso in un paio di giorni


----------



## arcanum (27 Agosto 2013)

Finchè non leggo l'ufficialità non ci credo


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2013)

No comment


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

mitraaaa matriiiiiiiiiiiii tatatatata ahahahha che ridicoli che siamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2013)

ottimo invece...quanto l'hanno pagato?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ora tutti a dire meglio cosi che Ljajic non era un fenomeno


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2013)

e' inutile tanto ormai lo abbiamo preso , si preso fortemente e inevitabilmente dove batte il sole se sei girato.

complimenti vivissimi e speriamo che allegri si tolga comunque dalle ghiande....


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ora tutti a dire meglio cosi che Ljajic non era un fenomeno



Negli ultimi giorni non l'avresti schifato neppure tu, il problema è che si può dire qualsiasi cosa ma al posto di certa gente sarebbe stato un upgrade clamoroso, invece ci abbiamo perso un'altra volta dopo l'affare Tevez e Honda non è nemmeno arrivato.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (27 Agosto 2013)

Un altro è andato. 
A me non sarebbe dispiaciuto; ok, non fa la differenza, ma qualcosa muove li' in mezzo, e comunque i giocatori che fanno la differenza non possiamo comprarli (a parte Mitra Matri )

Io pensavo che l'euro regalo fosse Astori...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2013)

Non so più come insultare Galliani


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni non l'avresti schifato neppure tu, il problema è che si può dire qualsiasi cosa ma al posto di certa gente sarebbe stato un upgrade clamoroso, invece ci abbiamo perso un'altra volta dopo l'affare Tevez e Honda non è nemmeno arrivato.



Si è vero, ma non perchè lo ritengo un campione ma lo volevo perchè meglio di Niang e Boateng.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2013)

l'unico acquisto realizzabile che mi farebbe felice e CERCI
ljajic che mi piace molto era solo un occasione ECONOMICA... perche il contratto scadeva.

se mo portano l'ala destra del torino e un altro centrocampista per me va benissimo.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Agosto 2013)

per fare figure ridicole il mercoledi',e' meglio uscire domani sera(anche se ne sono convinto e non e' che ci voglia tanto )
societa' di *****


----------



## jaws (27 Agosto 2013)

Scusate ma io non ne posso più di vedere asterischi su ogni topic.
Ma proprio non ce la fate ad usare un linguaggio civile?

Chuso OT


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Quando ha saputo che il Milan non avrebbe comunque alzato l'offerta si è trovato con le spalle al muro e.......ennesimo teatrino ed ennesima figuraccia, tra poco calciatori e procuratori eviteranno il pelato come la peste. Che situazione patetica.
Il Nano ci sta riducendo peggio di quanto ha fatto chi lo ha preceduto. Basta, non se ne può più


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2013)

Manca solo che neanche Honda arriva a gennaio e ci prenotiamo il posto al preliminare di Europa League se tutto va bene. Vergognoso.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2013)

Dopo tevez anche ljajic, ma che aspettiamo a sfondare via turati??


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi ma siete degli ingrati e degli incompetenti

Abbiamo praticamente chiuso per Birsa, la stella del genoa, che fa schifo persino a Preziosi


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dopo tevez anche ljajic, ma che aspettiamo a sfondare via turati??



Per Tevez ho grossi rimpianti. Per il serbo non ne ho. Ad oggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2013)

penso che quest'estate sia la paggiore di tutte...uno scempio sotto ogni punto di vista


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> penso che quest'estate sia la paggiore di tutte...uno scempio sotto ogni punto di vista



mi sa che la prossima senza cl sarà ancora peggio...ormai siamo messi sempre peggio....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> mi sa che la prossima senza cl sarà ancora peggio...ormai siamo messi sempre peggio....



sad but true...


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

vergogna


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2013)

Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, ma lentamente ed inesorabilmente stiamo cadendo nell'oblio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2013)

Vergogna


----------



## Ghantz (27 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia sempre peggio... anzi forse no... Il peggio sarà sicuramente quando diranno i nomi di chi arriverà...se mai ce ne saranno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Tra qualche anno ci mangeremo i gomiti.

Come fu per Lamela, cercato per primo da noi, ma ovviamente senza mai affondare il colpo


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Agosto 2013)

si si noi li cerchiamo tutti,li osserviamo per anni e poi in un giorno gli altri se li acquistano


----------



## Ghantz (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma sbaglio o è da un po che Galliani non parla?


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

*Tornando sull'oggetto della notizia, Ljajic domani è atteso a Roma per le visite mediche*


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2013)

era un'acquisto troppo sensato, meglio puntare tutto su birsa


----------



## Alex (27 Agosto 2013)

poteva essere utile e ovviamente noi facciamo tutto il contrario di ciò che è utile


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2013)

eh ma contestare a luglio o agosto e inutile... aspettiamo il 2 settembre 

l'anno scorso e stata una campagna di indebolimento...
quest'anno invece il nulla.

stiamo migliorando


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno dica a Crudeli che è ufficiale la Roma.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

Dai se ci va bene prendiamo Ljajic a fine carriera! affare lowcost assicurato! Pensaci Galliani!


----------



## O Animal (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma la Roma legge i titoli di repubblica sul Milan per fare la campagna acquisti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

*Gandini risponde a un tifoso Milanista che gli chiede come mai non hanno provato a prendere il giocatore:"Perché non hanno voluto trattare con noi".* (fiorentina)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

*Foresti: " Il Milan può fare ancora un tentativo in extremis per Ljajic, non è detta l'ultima parola"*

Qualcuno gli dica che già è a Roma per le visite mediche e ha gia detto "Forza Roma" ad alcuni tifosi.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Eh si, ma guarda un po'. Il Milan ha offerto 8 milioni e non si è mosso. La Roma 10+2 bonus e.....tac, va alla Roma. Gandini


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;264072 ha scritto:


> *Gandini risponde a un tifoso Milanista che gli chiede come mai non hanno provato a prendere il giocatore:"Perché non hanno voluto trattare con noi".* (fiorentina)



Non ci credo, manco un pò. Se una squadra offre più di te è chiaro che manco t'ascoltano.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Bene.

Secondo me farà un sacco di panchina anche a roma


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

comunque godo perchè non è più alla florenzia....

signor giocatore e mi auguro che non si perda!!


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me la Fiorentina ha fatto un affare


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bene.
> 
> Secondo me farà un sacco di panchina anche a roma



Tra Gervinho e Borriello ha una concorrenza agguerrita


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tra Gervinho e Borriello ha una concorrenza agguerrita



A parte che voglio vederlo unica punta nel sistema di Garcia, ma poi la Roma prenderà un altro attaccante secondo me. 

Finirà per alternarsi con totti e florenzi


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A parte che voglio vederlo unica punta nel sistema di Garcia, ma poi la Roma prenderà un altro attaccante secondo me.
> 
> Finirà per alternarsi con totti e florenzi


Totti anche a 120 anni giocherà titolare. Florenzi penso verrà riproposto a metacampo, quindi Adem bene o male ha il posto assicurato a Roma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *A parte che voglio vederlo unica punta nel sistema di Garcia*, ma poi la Roma prenderà un altro attaccante secondo me.
> 
> Finirà per alternarsi con totti e florenzi



È un esterno,suppongo che giocherà sull'out di sinistra.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È un esterno,suppongo che giocherà sull'out di sinistra.



Rispondevo a frikezio che ipotizzava quel ruolo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rispondevo a frikezio che ipotizzava quel ruolo



Se magari qualche volta usassi il tasto "Quote"


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rispondevo a frikezio che ipotizzava quel ruolo



Ah 
Comunque,al momento,la Roma non potrebbe assolutamente permettersi di tenerlo in panca,a meno che non facciano giocare Taddeo Taddei


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Boh, secondo me è inferiore sia a florenzi che a pjanic. Totti non lo considero nemmeno, l'unica chance è che il capitano venga messo punta ma ne dubito avendo preso gervinho

Oppure che cedano anche pjanic


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

*Ljajic ha appena firmato con la Roma.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Boh, secondo me è inferiore sia a florenzi che a pjanic. Totti non lo considero nemmeno, l'unica chance è che il capitano venga messo punta ma ne dubito avendo preso gervinho
> 
> Oppure che cedano anche pjanic



Florenzi e Pjanic penso che giocheranno in mezzo,quindi bisognerà vedere dove impiegheranno Francé.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Certo che andare alla Roma è da perdenti totali eh, contento lui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo che andare alla Roma è da perdenti totali eh, contento lui.



fosse venuto da noi avrebbe vinto nulla comunque


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Totti anche a 120 anni giocherà titolare. Florenzi penso verrà riproposto a metacampo, quindi Adem bene o male ha il posto assicurato a Roma.



Esatto, finché non rientra Destro giocheranno quei 3 senza dare punti di riferimento, a meno che non si liberino di Borriello e allora potrebbero prendere qualcun'altro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ljajic ha appena firmato con la Roma.*



Ditelo a Foresti e Crudeli che stamattina ancora non davano per chiuso l'affare.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esatto, finché non rientra Destro giocheranno quei 3 senza dare punti di riferimento, a meno che non si liberino di Borriello e allora potrebbero prendere qualcun'altro.



Borriello c'è caso ritorni da noi.


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rispondevo a frikezio che ipotizzava quel ruolo



Ma può anche essere che parta al centro, con Totti che comunque copre tutto il fronte offensivo e spesso viene a centrocampo a cercare il pallone, Borriello contro il Livorno è stato imbarazzante, Gervinho invece secondo me partirà spesso dalla panchina perché è piuttosto inconcludente quindi alla fine Ljajic sarà sempre in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ljajic ha appena firmato con la Roma.*


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma quella è sala dei trofei della Roma? mezza scrivania?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;264305 ha scritto:


>



Una sala coppe imponente


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo che andare alla Roma è da perdenti totali eh, contento lui.


Chiaro, noi eravamo un'alternativa migliore solo per l'europa. Ma è anche certo che la Roma quest'anno può competere sicuramente per i primi 5 posti, hanno fatto una signor campagna acquisti ed anche l'allenatore non mi sembra un pazzoide come Zeman.


----------



## Sesfips (28 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma quella è sala dei trofei della Roma? mezza scrivania?



La squadra di calcio dell'oratorio del mio paese ne ha di più.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Agosto 2013)

dispiace che non sia arrivato..ma sono curioso di vederlo nel contesto roma...anche perchè è uno che a carattere siamo ai livelli di balotelli,magari non dentro al campo ma fuori è anche peggio. magari se a roma fallisce viene da noi l'anno prossimo...


che tristezza sperare che un giocatore fallisca così venga d anoi


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Agosto 2013)

il suo gol contro di noi è quotato a 1.000001


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

*La Roma comunica le cifre: 11 milioni + 4 di bonus.*

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *la Fiorentina ha ceduto "solo" l'80% del cartellino, l'altro 20 % rimane in mano alla Fiorentina.

*
Non so i bonus ma 15 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza nel 2014 e che ha fatto 3 mesi buoni mi pare troppo, a mio avviso ad oggi l'affare l'ha fatto la Fiorentina, vediamo che combina.


----------



## Graxx (28 Agosto 2013)

effettivamente 15 per uno in scadenza 2014...mamma mia...non ci saremmo mai arrivati a quelle cifre...giustamente direi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;264672 ha scritto:


> *La Roma comunica le cifre: 11 milioni + 4 di bonus.*
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *la Fiorentina ha ceduto "solo" l'80% del cartellino, l'altro 20 % rimane in mano alla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



Sono tanti sì, ma se ne andiamo a spendere quasi 15 per Matri...

Ljajic avrebbe comunque mercato in caso di fallimento, Matri no


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2013)

resta un ottimo colpo per loro.
I soldi? ancora non capisco che senso ha parlare di soldi in un mercato del genere.
Se si conferma ai livelli del girone di ritorno Ljajic il prossimo anno è giocatore da 50mln...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;264672 ha scritto:


> *La Roma comunica le cifre: 11 milioni + 4 di bonus.*
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *la Fiorentina ha ceduto "solo" l'80% del cartellino, l'altro 20 % rimane in mano alla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



Che bonus vuoi che paghino,non vinceranno una mazza


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Sì comunque rimane il fatto che ci abbiano chiuso tutte le porte in faccia, direi che quando verranno a San Siro dovremo essere ben ospitali e cortesi alla stessa maniera..


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;264672 ha scritto:


> *La Roma comunica le cifre: 11 milioni + 4 di bonus.*
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *la Fiorentina ha ceduto "solo" l'80% del cartellino, l'altro 20 % rimane in mano alla Fiorentina.
> 
> ...



Quindi per un giocatore che va in scadenza tra un anno l'hanno pagato 15 mln per l'80%, il 100% del cartellino sarebbe sui 18. Per un sei mesi ottimi. 

Pazzesco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

*Ljajic: "La Fiorentina sapeva che volevo il Milan, non abbiamo trovato l’accordo e quindi sono venuto alla Roma"*


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Complimenti alla Roma, sua seconda scelta, eh ma è bello fotte__ i giocatori al Milan


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ljajic: "La Fiorentina sapeva cosa volevo, non abbiamo trovato l’accordo e quindi sono venuto alla Roma"*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ljajic: "La Fiorentina sapeva che volevo il Milan, non abbiamo trovato l’accordo e quindi sono venuto alla Roma"*



C'ha aspettato fino all'ultimo, di più non poteva fare..grazie Fester


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ljajic: "La Fiorentina sapeva che volevo il Milan, non abbiamo trovato l’accordo e quindi sono venuto alla Roma"*



poteva dire non è vero ecc invece è stato sincero bravo


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> C'ha aspettato fino all'ultimo, di più non poteva fare..grazie Fester



Va bè c'era anche poco da fare, in questo caso vediamo di essere molto "ospitali" quando la Fiorentina verrà a San Siro.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> C'ha aspettato fino all'ultimo, di più non poteva fare..grazie Fester



ah, no? non poteva aspettare due giorni in più?? la fiorentina non ce lo avrebbe mai dato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

mah...aspettare 2 giorni no? comunque sia a maggior ragione dopo queste dichiarazioni non mi sorprenderebbe che tra 2 anni massimo viene davvero da noi...il suo carattere e roma non so quanto possano essere compatibili


----------



## Aldo (30 Agosto 2013)

seconda domanda fatta dai giornalisti:
Ti è pesato non andare al Milan?
"Ho parlato prima con i dirigenti della Fiorentina, loro sapevano quello che volevo. Non abbiamo trovato l'accordo, è arrivato il procuratore e mi ha detto che c'erano delle squadre, poi ho deciso di venire qui perché la Roma è importante in Italia e in Europa, è fortissima e ha una bella storia, sono contento di essere qui".

Non abbiamo trovato l'accordo si riferisce al contratto, altrimenti avrebbe detto non hanno trovato l'accordo.
La risposta per i mal pensanti non appare tanto chiara e alla fine i giornalisti hanno chiesto (ultima domanda):
Cosa ti ha spinto ad accettare la Roma?
"Ho parlato con la Fiorentina per il mio rinnovo, non c'è stato accordo. È arrivata un'offerta della Roma e sono molto contento di essere qui, ho deciso subito".


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Cosa volevi che dicesse? non mi piace la Roma? mi fa pena?
La realtà è che se la società Florentia Viola non fosse gestita da dei bambini piagnucolosi il giocatore per 10 mln sarebbe venuto da noi molto tranquillamente; la Roma ha avuto gioco facile.


----------



## Aldo (30 Agosto 2013)

Roma una seconda scelta. ha aspettato il Milan fino all'ultimo. Sono queste frasi che rendono questo forum anche divertente.

Roma non è stata una seconda scelta appena la Roma si è fatta sotto Ljajic l'ha subito accettata, Non ha mai detto di voler andare al Milan (solo i girnalisti l'hanno detto). Poteva aspettare 2 giorni per vedere se il Milan dopo aver ottenuto la qualificazione in CL si facesse sotto, ma non l'ha fatto. Certo è merito del Milan se non ha rinnovato con la Fiorentina e per questo va ringraziato, altrimenti la trattativa non sarebbe stata possibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Roma una seconda scelta. ha aspettato il Milan fino all'ultimo. Sono queste frasi che rendono questo forum anche divertente.
> 
> Roma non è stata una seconda scelta appena la Roma si è fatta sotto Ljajic l'ha subito accettata, Non ha mai detto di voler andare al Milan (solo i girnalisti l'hanno detto). Poteva aspettare 2 giorni per vedere se il Milan dopo aver ottenuto la qualificazione in CL si facesse sotto, ma non l'ha fatto. Certo è merito del Milan se non ha rinnovato con la Fiorentina e per questo va ringraziato, altrimenti la trattativa non sarebbe stata possibile


Ah, quindi il tifoso romanista si sente al livello delle varie Milan, Juve, interessante


----------



## Aldo (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi il tifoso romanista si sente al livello delle varie Milan, Juve, interessante



io con i miei 2 post ho voluto solo chiarire le cose. perchè si stavano dicendo falsità sull'argomento. Ljajic è a Roma e l'ho visto senza catene non era legato. Se voleva il Milan stava a Milano adesso, non a Roma. Appena la Roma è andata sul giocatore lui a pensato solo alla Roma.

Sul fatto che la juve e di un livello più alto rispetto alla Roma non posso dire niente, la juve ha una rosa importante. Ma sul fatto che tu pensi che il Milan sia sullo stesso livello della juve mi viene da ridere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> io con i miei 2 post ho voluto solo chiarire le cose. perchè si stavano dicendo falsità sull'argomento. Ljajic è a Roma e l'ho visto senza catene non era legato. Se voleva il Milan stava a Milano adesso, non a Roma. Appena la Roma è andata sul giocatore lui a pensato solo alla Roma.
> 
> Sul fatto che la juve e di un livello più alto rispetto alla Roma non posso dire niente, la juve ha una rosa importante. Ma sul fatto che tu pensi che il Milan sia sullo stesso livello della juve mi viene da ridere.


Ecco, il parere non si riferiva alla situazione Ljajic, né al Milan o alla Juve attuale... mi chiedevo in generale se non rodesse al tifoso romanista che il Milan possa essere considerato più importante della Roma e che quindi questa potesse essere considerato soltanto una seconda scelta difronte al Milan.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> io con i miei 2 post ho voluto solo chiarire le cose. perchè si stavano dicendo falsità sull'argomento. Ljajic è a Roma e l'ho visto senza catene non era legato. Se voleva il Milan stava a Milano adesso, non a Roma. Appena la Roma è andata sul giocatore lui a pensato solo alla Roma.
> 
> Sul fatto che la juve e di un livello più alto rispetto alla Roma non posso dire niente, la juve ha una rosa importante. Ma sul fatto che tu pensi che il Milan sia sullo stesso livello della juve mi viene da ridere.



S'è vero che s'è fatto metter una clausola rescissoria di circa 18 mln forse non crede poi cosi tanto nel progetto Roma. O nel suo futuro a lungo termine nella capitale.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> io con i miei 2 post ho voluto solo chiarire le cose. perchè si stavano dicendo falsità sull'argomento. Ljajic è a Roma e l'ho visto senza catene non era legato. Se voleva il Milan stava a Milano adesso, non a Roma. Appena la Roma è andata sul giocatore lui a pensato solo alla Roma.
> 
> Sul fatto che la juve e di un livello più alto rispetto alla Roma non posso dire niente, la juve ha una rosa importante. Ma sul fatto che tu pensi che il Milan sia sullo stesso livello della juve mi viene da ridere.



che il giocatore preferisse il milan mi sembra piuttosto eloquente.In un certo senso è stato obbligato ad andare alla roma(gli han detto: o vai alla roma o ti fai un anno di tribuna,se non vuoi rinnovare),come è stato quasi obbligato jovetic ad andare in inghilterra,pur desiderando di passare alla juve


----------



## baresi90 (31 Agosto 2013)

Con i della valle non si scherza..fanno cosa vogliono loro e non si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da giocatori o procuratori


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> io con i miei 2 post ho voluto solo chiarire le cose. perchè si stavano dicendo falsità sull'argomento. Ljajic è a Roma e l'ho visto senza catene non era legato. Se voleva il Milan stava a Milano adesso, non a Roma. Appena la Roma è andata sul giocatore lui a pensato solo alla Roma.
> 
> Sul fatto che la juve e di un livello più alto rispetto alla Roma non posso dire niente, la juve ha una rosa importante. Ma sul fatto che tu pensi che il Milan sia sullo stesso livello della juve mi viene da ridere.



Ha visto solo Roma quando gli hanno negato il passaggio al Milan. Come è normale che sia

Si tratta di una squadra senza storia e con una piazza senza pazienza, rispetto ad una squadra che seppur in crisi e devastata è anni luce avanti alla Roma sotto ogni punto di vista possibile. L'anno prossimo andrà in Inghilterra, appena potrà


----------



## Aldo (31 Agosto 2013)

per un tifoso del Milan, il Milan è il club più importante. In realtà non ci sono club più importanti di altri, dipende dal periodo ieri un club era più importante di un'altro oggi un'altro club è più importante domani idem. Ad un giocatore per giunta straniero tutti i club sono uguali, tranne il club della propria città.

Si gli hanno messo la stessa clausola rescissoria che l'anno scorso hanno messo a De Rossi 10M te la ricordi solo che il MU ieri ha sbagliato ha fatto l'offerta di 12M.

Il giocatore ha preferito sempre il Milan, stando ha quello che raccontavano i giornalisti a maggioranza Milanisti. In realtà il giocatore non ha mai detto di voler andare al Milan quando era alla Fiorentina, ma ha sempre cercato un contratto migliore perchè si sentiva un giocatore importante per la fiorentina.

Lo schifo che fa Galliani ogni volta deve finire.

Non hanno mai negato il passaggio al Milan, semplicemente il Milan non è mai stato in grado di acquistare il giocatore, quando si gestiscono società importanti non si hanno preferenze sono in ballo tanti soldi.



Io sono sempre stato del parere che se un giocatore o più in generale uno sportivo va in una squadra forte per vincere, vincerà ma dentro di se sa che non è tutto merito suo, anzi ti viene il dubbio che forse la squadra poteva vincere anche senza di te. Ma un giocatore che rimane e riesce a fare la differenza in una squadra che ha vinto poco, sai che se vincerai sarai un vero campione. questo pensiero guida la maggior parte dei giocatori come Totti De Rossi Ljajic ecc.

Poi come diceva Cesare Preferirei essere il primo tra costoro (un modesto villaggio barbarico) piuttosto che il secondo a Roma. Balotelli la pensata pure cosi per questo è arrivato al Milan.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato del parere che se un giocatore o più in generale uno sportivo va in una squadra forte per vincere, vincerà ma dentro di se sa che non è tutto merito suo, anzi ti viene il dubbio che forse la squadra poteva vincere anche senza di te. Ma un giocatore che rimane e riesce a fare la differenza in una squadra che ha vinto poco, sai che se vincerai sarai un vero campione. questo pensiero guida la maggior parte dei giocatori come Totti De Rossi Ljajic ecc.



Questo è un ragionamento da perdenti e provinciali, come sono appunti Totti\De Rossi ecc, che non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di confrontarsi con altre realtà. Bravi ad essere bandiere, ma la carriera è una sola, e Totti (che per me poteva vincere il pallone d'oro), si ritirerà con in tasca qualche portaombrelli e uno scudetto


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Ah quindi Ljalic ha preferito la Roma invece che il Milan  interessante retroscena    ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo è un ragionamento da perdenti e provinciali, come sono appunti Totti\De Rossi ecc, che non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di confrontarsi con altre realtà. Bravi ad essere bandiere, ma la carriera è una sola, e Totti (che per me poteva vincere il pallone d'oro), si ritirerà con in tasca qualche portaombrelli e uno scudetto



Penso che non ci sia nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Grande curiosità di vederlo in questa Roma, vicino a San Francesco poi..


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

io lo chiuderei sto topic..ma giusto perchè se inizia a fare sfracelli non vorrei avere la tentazione di venire qui con un calendario in mano e bestemmiare tutto il possibile...


----------

